
Whats your crypto currency Bitcoin ethereum Dash litecoin  trading strategy? - noloblo
Right now i have been following  buy and hold. Are there any specific strategies you follow and recommend? Are there any specific times of the day&#x2F;week you buy&#x2F;sell?<p>How do you discover under-rated about to explode crypto-currencies such as ethereum ?
======
mtgx
> How do you discover under-rated about to explode crypto-currencies such as
> ethereum?

You research them. Ethereum grew so fast because it's a "platform" for other
cryptocurrencies and technologies. There are others like it: Bitshares, Waves,
Lisk, Stratis, NEO, etc. Look on coinmarketcap.com for the most popular and/or
undervalued cryptocurrencies and start researching them.

> Are there any specific times of the day/week you buy/sell?

It doesn't work like that. You will have to learn trading technical analysis,
but you can start by following some Youtubers that talk about altcoins and why
they think coins are undervalued on a given day/week. Tradingview.com is also
nice for technical analysis on cryptocurrencies (follow the top authors).

~~~
noloblo
which youtubers do you follow for ideas of why altcoins are under-rated?

